# "Virtual" Training?



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a potential client who lives about two and a half hours away from me. I absolutely want to work with her because I feel I could help her, but I can't commit to driving five hours to do a one-hour session with her, simply for cost.

What I was thinking of doing was doing kind of a half-day intro session with lots of goals to work on, and then help her out via email/videos, doing occasional visits when I have the time to drive up there.

What do you all think? Have you ever worked with a long-distance trainer? 

Thanks for any and all thoughts!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

No way I would do this if it were me.

It is hard enough trying to help someone here with basics, and if you aren't there?

No telling if she is understanding what you are saying or not.

And if it doesn't go well, then she will blame you more than likely.

Can she come to you for a weekend? That would put cost on her, rather than you, she could trailer in for a few days and you could help her there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm with Palomine. If I need a trainer, emails and video aren't going to cut it; I want them there to see things live.


----------



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm definitely having mixed feelings about it. Don't think she can trailer. I'm the only person in my area who does anything related to Natural Horsemanship. I think I'm going to suggest a half-day clinic here and there so I can at least recoup my costs for the drive.

Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if she is willing to video herself working with the horse, so you can critique and then send back, maybe some value can be had. If that's the best she can get, due to distance or such.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> if she is willing to video herself working with the horse, so you can critique and then send back, maybe some value can be had. If that's the best she can get, due to distance or such.


Agreed. Some big name trainers (such as Al Dunning) do video mentoring programs.

That said, IMO, video coaching only works if the rider has all the basics down and is trying to step up to the next level. If they are still learning how to balance and feel, video isn't going to cut it - true beginners need eyes on the ground to immediately advise how/when to do something.


----------



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you!

I think she is experienced, but has never done "Natural." I'll know after my first live session with her if it will work. I was thinking that if she sends me videos, then I can respond and create videos with my horses showing her anything I've noticed for a visual reference.

Maybe it can be a trial, and if it doesn't work, so be it, but if it does, then it could be a good opportunity, especially in my area.

Thanks again, all!


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

I do routine clinics all over the country (and overseas). So, I do video lessons as well. That said the rider must understand in real time what is required, the timing of the aids. Then a vid lesson between clinics can really help.... say a little more of this, too long there, what about this combo of exercises, etc. But the riders have to already have an understanding of theory/methodology. It does help to let the students work on their actions/horse's reactions w/o you and then with you again.


----------

